
iPhone 7 review: how good can a phone be if the battery doesn't last even a day? - agd
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/23/iphone-7-review-poor-battery-life
======
informatimago
A phone (or any device at that) must be very good (and versatile) so that you
want to use it all the time and drain the battery in less than a day!

